# HR10-250 6.3 Software Upgrade is Here!



## DeepSeaDoc (Feb 19, 2006)

Today my HR10-250 told me to make sure it was plugged in so I can receive the 6.3 upgrade! :up:


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

DeepSeaDoc said:


> Today my HR10-250 told me to make sure it was plugged in so I can receive the 6.3 upgrade! :up:


You're a little late to the party Im afraid.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=319148


----------



## DeepSeaDoc (Feb 19, 2006)

Well that stinks. 

....and they tell me I'm an "A"-list customer. LOL


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone who pays their bill on time is considered an A-list customer.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I guess my image is a little old. Funny thing is I looked on my restored hacked hd10-250 and I had the slices for the 3.5F upgrade and not yet the 6.3 upgrade. I hope I don't have to upgrade to F before I upgrade to 6.3


----------



## tmnglinda (Apr 21, 2002)

I got the message on my set that it is ready and coming to my unit. I received the message on 9/27 and have received nothing yet. I called them twice and they said that the upgrade is being rolled out over a couple of weeks and will be done by 10/19. I would not hold my breath, but perhaps FINALLY we are going to get a couple of the features that TiVo has had for a couple of YEARs.....and we still won't have them all. 

I am trying to find ANYONE who has already received it, but so far to no avail.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Hundreds of people on this forum have received it, including me. You need to use the search button. (Or maybe click one of the DOZENS of 6.3-related threads...)


----------

